# Bioware: Wut wegen Mikrotransaktionen schadet Entwicklern



## RebeccaDoellner (26. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Bioware: Wut wegen Mikrotransaktionen schadet Entwicklern* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Bioware: Wut wegen Mikrotransaktionen schadet Entwicklern*


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. Januar 2018)

> ...sondern auch die Entwickler, die in derlei Angelegenheiten kein Mitspracherecht besitzen.


Tja, mit gefangen, mit gehangen.


----------



## Worrel (26. Januar 2018)

RebeccaDoellner schrieb:


> *Bioware: Wut wegen Mikrotransaktionen schadet Entwicklern*


Oh, das läßt sich ganz einfach lösen: Man muß denjenigen, die keine Mikrotransaktionen wollen, nur eine Möglichkeit geben, dennoch das Studio Bioware unterstützen zu können und natürlich auch entsprechend Inhalte liefern.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Januar 2018)

Was heißt hier eigentlich "kleiner Entwickler"? Bioware ist eine Abteilung von EA und keine eigenständige Firma und sie sind somit Teil einer der größten Spielefirmen der Welt. Das ist nun nicht die Schuld der Spieler, wenn Bioware Mikrotransaktionen in ihre Spiele einbaut sondern eine Entscheidung letztlich der eigenen Firma auch wenn vielleicht nicht von ihrer Abteilung selbst sondern von den Vorgesetzten.


----------



## TobiWan82 (26. Januar 2018)

> Die beiden Anthem-Entwickler beklagen, dass einige der Influencer Fehlinformationen verbreiten und mit ihrer hetzerischen Ausdrucksweise die Zuschauer in ihrem Hass auf EA weiter anstacheln würden.


Aber auch schön wage gehalten, damit keiner hinterher sagen kann "Ne, passt doch, so ist es gelaufen.". ^^



> Das habe auch einen demoralisierenden Effekt auf Mitarbeiter, die ganz unten stehen. Zudem würden durch die lauten Aufschreie wichtige Details verloren gehen. Aus diesen Äußerungen geht hervor, dass die (in weiten Teilen durchaus berechtigte) Kritik nicht nur die zuständigen Vorgesetzten des Publishers trifft, die für solche Entscheidungen verantwortlich sind, sondern auch die Entwickler, die in derlei Angelegenheiten kein Mitspracherecht besitzen.


Ja, so funktioniert nun mal das ganze System. Wenn der Inhaber von BestBeefBurgers (EA) beschließt nur noch Vegane Buletten (Lootboxblödsinn) zu verkaufen, rennt die Kundschaft weg und die Bedienungen (Entwickler) verlieren ihren Job. Warum jetzt die Yelper (Youtuber) daran Schuld sein sollen, erschließt sich mir nicht ganz. 

Wenn sie es nicht gebacken kriegen ihren Publisher davon zu überzeugen was vernünftiges zu produzieren, haben sie gelitten. Da können sie nach links und rechts gucken oder hoch zur Chefetage, aber nicht auf Youtube.


----------



## linktheminstrel (26. Januar 2018)

auch ein weg "haltet die fresse!" zu sagen. klar verteidigt bioware den Standpunkt von ea... aber der opfer-anzug steht den entwicklerteams hier nicht. hätte bioware bbei ihren letzten single-player-games bessere arbeit geleistet glaube ich nicht, dass bioware so sehr um einen umbruch bemüht wäre. je 5 jahre für zwei spiele, die der konkurrenz hoffnungslos unterlegen waren, teils extremst verbuggt auf den markt geschmissen wurden undsich dann dementsprechend schlecht verkauften sind halt nichts, wo ein publisher dann sagt: macht so weiter, ihr seid klasse!


----------



## THEDICEFAN (26. Januar 2018)

Alles schön und gut, aber alles wovon der Publisher in der Hinsicht profitiert kann ich nicht gut heißen- wenn’s am Geldhahn eng wird merken sie’s schon


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2018)

Bei Electronics Arts ist die Wut schon länger am gären - die Mikrotransactionen haben nur Gallensteine gebildet


----------



## Cyberthom (26. Januar 2018)

Was  hatte DICE  noch für große Versprechungen gemacht? und kaum was eingehalten bisher! 

Dann der Mist mit den Starcarts .. Habe mein Spiel  schon  auf über 80 %  Richtung Platin 
Aber  die Entwickler CHEATs  finde ich nicht Lustig : ZB Cewbakkas Schlagangriff  wird bei mir  je nach Spiel sehr oft einfach nicht  ausgeführt. da  Rennt Cewi nur  einfach  weiter vorwerts  

Die  Weltraummissionen sind aber genial  und machen  echt  spaß. Aber  warum  hat  Dice  nicht  mal hier die   paar Maps  mit KI  und  als Offline  Bonus angeboten ? 
Der  Arcade Modus  ist schon ein bischen langweilig und zu kurz . Da hatten ja einige Maps des  Vorgängers mehr zu bieten.   Auch  das  Starcarts System  war viel  besser Übersichtlicher  und um längen schneller erspielbar.    

Noch viel  zu tun  bei DICE  um das wieder  in  Ordnung  zu  bringen..


----------



## DerGepard (26. Januar 2018)

Ob diese Wut tatsächlich den kleinen Schadet oder nicht, ob das berechtigt ist oder nicht, wird man wohl lange lange Zeit darüber Streiten können ohne wirklich daraus einen Nutzen ziehen zu können.

Der Punkt ist leider aber eben nun mal, das mit freundlichen bitten und fragen die unschöne Sache mit Lootboxen oder anderen Varianten nun mal nicht geändert wird. Eine Reaktion erfolgt erst, wenn sich eine Angelegenheit tatsächlich derartig hochschaukelt.

Dabei sitzt doch der gemeine Spieler nur Zuhause und will schlicht und einfach die Leistung bezahlen und dann spielen, und nicht enorme Überlegungen obgleich Risikobewertung und Zeit-Investment Pläne anstellen nur um evtl. irgendwie abschätzen zu können ob ich Leistung X wirklich bekomme oder nochmals Gegenleistung Y nutzen muss damit ich bereits gekauftes innerhalb der Nutzungsumgebung nutzbar zu machen.

EA hat eben hier in der Vergangenheit gezeigt, dass sie einfach ihr Ding machen, solange bis tatsächlich Schaden entsteht. Und was jetzt die Entwickler erleben ist eben etwas, was jeder Berufstätige erlebt. Die Führung baut Scheiße und der kleine Mitarbeiter muss es ausbaden.

Ich für mich bezahle gern die 60€ für das Hauptspiel(zB BF1), und auch weitere 60€ für den Seasonpass, aber nein, man verschließt inhalte hinter künstlichen Glücksspielen, man untergräbt das Vertrauen das auch Inhalte im Rahmen des Seasonpass kommen und mit der Qualität wie sie auch das Hauptspiel erfahren hat und zu guter letzt ist man sich auch nicht zu schade den Spieler wissen zu lassen dass man ja eh schon wieder am Nachfolger tüftelt und eben erwartet das man wieder in diesen sein Geld reinpumpt.

Es galt mal Leistung gegen Leistung, Geld für Spiel, aber man muss ja umbedingt daran rütteln und versuchen diese einfache Gleichung auszuhebeln. Ich würde auch 70, 80, 120€ bezahlen wenn ich wirklich weiß was ich dafür bekomme.

EVE Online habe ich mit bis zu 3 Accounts gleichzeitig gespielt, und bezahlt, weil ich wusste was ich dafür bekomme. Andere haben selbes Geld in Bars ausgegeben oder in neue Radkappen whatever, auch weil sie für sich wußten für was sie es ausgaben.


----------



## suggysug (26. Januar 2018)

@ Bioware! 
Ihr wollt zusätzliches Geld zum Spiel?
Kein Problem für ein gutes Addon gebe ich gerne Geld aus.

Stört euch die Kritik?
Vielleicht mal in die Realität zurückkehren.

Ach dann reicht euch das Geld nicht?? 
Für ein qualitativ hochwertiges, fehlerfreies Dragon Age, Anthem oder Mass Effect zahl ich gern 10 oder 20 Euro mehr. 

Wie wäre es wenn ihr sammt EA das jammern aufhört, anfangt eure Fans zu verstehen und vor allem wieder das tut was euer Studio mal ausgezeichnet hat?


Ohne Witz was kommt danach? Zwangsabos wie bei WoW für diese Serien?
Noch steht DA4 und Anthem auf meiner Wunschliste aber mich nervt diese Politik gewaltig.


Man stelle sich vor dieses Konzept wäre überall so zb im Automobilmarkt.
Ergo man kauft ein Auto mit Grundaustattung (40000 € Neupreis) und wenn man mehr will muss man eine Microtransaktion tätigen in Form einer Lootbox für 1000 Euro. Da könnte dann ein besseres Radio, elektrische Fensterheber usw. im Glücksverfahren drin sein. Und nachdem man es 50 mal (x1000 €) versucht hat bekommt man endlich die Leichtmetallfelgen die eigentlich nur 1200 € Wert sind. (Hat aber in der Zeit schon 4 verschieden Sportsitze in unterschiedlichen Farben)

Geht's noch??? So baut ihr euch eure Welt der Lootbox zusammen. Für mich eine sehr deutliche Betrugsmasche. Aber in der Unterhaltungsbranche kann man's mit dem Käufer machen.


----------



## MrFob (26. Januar 2018)

Tja, so ist das halt. Mitgefangen mit gehangen. Die kleinen VW Mitarbeiter, die mit der Abgas-Affaere nichts zu tun hatten wurden davon auch betroffen. Wenn die Firma fuer die du arbeitest Mist baut, dann ist das halt bloed fuer alle Mitarbeiter. Nicht toll aber so laeufts. Dafuer nun diejenigen anzuklagen, die den Mist nur kritisieren ist mMn total Fehl am Platze. Die Mitarbeiter (deren Namen wir ja anscheinend eh nicht wissen sollten sich da lieber an ihre Chefs wenden, warum die staendig so einen Mist machen muessen. Gerade jetzt wo EA ja wohl auch Dragon Age in eine Art GaaS Spiel umwandeln will und man das Studio mit Anthem eher auf MMO Titel umstellt, als sich auf die Staerken des Studios im SP Bereich zu besinnen waere es doch fuer die dortigen Entwickler angebracht sich eher mal darueber zu aessern.

Und dass Kritik auf YouTube laut und nicht immer total durch differenziert ist, ja ach nee, das ist ja mal was ganz neues.

Alles in allem ein sehr komisches Statement von diesen Entwicklern.


----------



## kornhill (26. Januar 2018)

LoL! Werden im gleichen Artikel nicht auch die geplanten "live service" Elemente für das neue Dragon Age game angesprochen? Und das die Entwicklung vom neuen DA quasi brach liegt wegen dem Anthem Schrott? Bioware ist tot, macht die traurigen Reste am besten auch gleich dicht.


----------



## Tek1978 (26. Januar 2018)

Man könnte ja zwar das Hauptspiel kaufen aber sollte einfach die Lootboxen ignorieren. Würde das jeder konsequent durchziehen dann würden die merken das damit kein Geld mehr zu verdienen ist.

Leider sieht es halt in der Realität anders aus, es wird zwar gemeckert aber anscheinend verkauft sich das Zeug gut sonst wäre das schon lange kein Thema mehr.


----------



## MrFob (26. Januar 2018)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> Man könnte ja zwar das Hauptspiel kaufen aber sollte einfach die Lootboxen ignorieren. Würde das jeder konsequent durchziehen dann würden die merken das damit kein Geld mehr zu verdienen ist.
> 
> Leider sieht es halt in der Realität anders aus, es wird zwar gemeckert aber anscheinend verkauft sich das Zeug gut sonst wäre das schon lange kein Thema mehr.



Wenn es so einfach waere, dann waeren Lootboxen ja kein Problem. Das Problem ist aber ja eher, dass die Spiele, die fuer und mit Lootboxen designt werden keinen Spass mehr machen wenn man diese einfach ignoriert. Schau dir z.B. doch mal Shadow of Mordor an, wie lange man da grinden muss, wenn man kein Geld in die Hand nehmen will. Das macht einfach keinen Spass.

Man muss also einfach das ganze Spiel ignorieren. Ich mach das auch, finde es aber bloed, dass ich Spiele, die mich an sich schon interessieren wuerden und die zu grossen Teilen schon sehr coole Inhalte haben nun halt links liegen lassen muss, weil ich keinen Bock habe Lootboxen zu "unterstuezen". Und was das "wenn's alle machen wuerden" angeht, es gibt halt leider viel zu viele da draussen, die entweder einfach zu viel Geld haben, denen das alles wurscht ist oder die sich nicht gut genug informieren.
Insofern kann ich es den Publishern auch kaum vorwerfen auf ein profitables Modell zu setzen. Aber wenn sich dann die Entwickler in Studios, welche sich an solche Publisher verkauft haben in der Opferrolle sehen, blos weil ein paar Leute, die das Problem fuer die Konsumenten erkannt haben es nun kritisieren, dann steig ich aus.
Zumal ja BioWare Lootboxen fast schon mit als erste etabliert hatten (im MP von Mass Effect 3, erschienen 2012). Gut, da war es mir echt wurscht, hab eh nur den SP gespielt. Aber nun sehen wir halt wo diese Reise hingegangen ist und ich kann da jeden verstehen, der da dagegenhaelt.


----------



## xaan (26. Januar 2018)

> Wut wegen Mikrotransaktionen schadet den Entwicklern


Sollen wir Spieler uns jetzt auch noch schlecht dafür fühlen, die Nase voll von solchen widerlichen Geschäftspraktiken zu haben? Lächerlich.
Wenn EA / Bioware keine Lust auf die Wut der Spieler hat, dann sollen sie eben ihre Spiele nicht absichtlich schlechter machen, nur um noch ein paar Whales melken zu können.


----------



## KSPilo (26. Januar 2018)

Das "Nach Strich und Faden die Kunden verarschen" für große Unternehmen eigendlich keine wirklichen Auswirkungen hat, zeigt doch der Diesel-Skandal von VW. VW ist mit ein paar Kratzern davongekommen, die mittlerweile jedoch schon wieder fast verheilt sind. Kunden vergessen schnell...und das weiß auch EA.


----------



## Cyberthom (26. Januar 2018)

Beim ersten Star Wars spiel war es schon ne  Frechheit   den Staffel Pass  für einen Vollpreis Spiel  also   um die 50  Euro zu verkaufen und dann nur  Multiplayer Inhalte abzuliefern. Man früher war der Multiplayer  ne Kostenlose  Zugabe.  Und dann  auch noch über  angeblich steigende  Produktionskosten   zu jammern  und immer weniger liefern  ist der Gipfel der Unverfrorenheit.
Anthem  das neue EA Projekt..  da  schaue ich jetzt  sehr genau  hin, und sollte  es nur Multiplayer und  oder  nur Online Spielbar sein werde ich  das  Spiel  nicht  kaufen.

PS:  ich hätte mich schon gefreut wenn man die Multiplayer   Karten  der Weltraummissione Offline  ohne KI  einfach nur   für  einem Jäger  zum   Parkcoure   Fliegen  hätte nutzen können.  Aber nicht mal  das geht.  Potcar Rennen fehlen mir auch noch Off und Online


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Januar 2018)

Es soll ja auch schaden, richtig wehtun, wie ein Pickel am Arsch, der ihnen jeden Tag auf die Nerven geht. Vielleicht muss das ein oder andere Studio auch erstmal pleite gehen, bis man wieder auf die Idee kommt, Menschen wie Kunden und nicht wie einen Scheißhaufen zu behandeln und endlich wieder normal im Kopp wird, der schon vor lauter Gier zerfressen ist.


----------



## Cyberthom (27. Januar 2018)

Was ich mir von den  Spiele Entwickler erwarte , wäre auch  das diese endlich damit aufhören  das  Spiele "Design"  bzw.  zb die Gegenstände  nach dem Verkauf  nicht  zu verändern!  Das gemaule das zb diese oder  jene Waffe zu stark sei.. ist totale Blödsinn. Keiner käme auf die Idee  bei  Olympischen Spielen so ein Unsinn zu verzapfen, da  jeder die gleichen Nutzen  kann, Und  wenn man Koridore  als Angreifer schlechter  durchschreiten kann ... ja dann  muss  man hinten  ein paar andere Waffen  einsetzen!  "Teamplay "   oder  eine andere Taktik einsetzen.  Aber kein Grund deshalb  da an den Waffen  im nachhinein  rumzupfuschen. Das  hätten  sie vor dem Verkauf machen müssen. Wenn ZB die Railsguns  die selbe Reichweite  wie ein  Scharfschützen Gewehr  hätten   usw.. 
Da für sind doch spätestens  die Betas noch  zulässig. Aber nach dem Verkauf  ist das für mich  Betrug an den Käufern. Ihre  Energie  die so verschwendet wird  hätten   diese Entwickler in neue  Karten  und Missionen , und oder   in Offline  Bot  Programmierung stecken sollen. Ich glaube das dies sich das ein großer Teil der Spieler  auch wünschen würde.

Auch würde  es schon helfen  wenn  die Serverauswahl   in Realistisch und Gematcht   unterteilt werden würde . Also  einmal  ist die Kugel, Positionsabfrage usw.  Realistisch und somit alle  Fähigkeiten komplett  Nutzbar  somit    Faire   und  für Gelegenheitsspieler eben  die Show


----------



## Batze (27. Januar 2018)

Psssst, wir dürfen nichts sagen, die (Großen) Studios gehen sonst Pleite.
Ich warte immer noch auf den LootBox Simulator.


----------



## Cyberthom (27. Januar 2018)

Entschuldigung   das hätte noch dazu gesollt.

Leider  wird das Teamplay  durch die  Trophäen Jagt  stark  verzögert, habe das selbst bei mir beobachten können..   da   in jenem Falle der  Taktikeinsatz  mit dem endsprechenden Equipment  oft verhindert wird,   was dem Team  schadet  und  man normalerweise  verlieren würde.. Aber gleichzeitig  denkt  man , das Spiel ist sowieso  unfaire  weil Cheats etc. zum Einsatz  kommen. und   konzentriert sich auf den  persönlichen  Erfolg  und das ist eine nicht  sehr gute Endwicklung. 
Wie kann  man  das Ändern?    Trophäen , und unnötige  Schatztruhen  und ähnliches was den Spielfluss und gerade das Teamplay   verzögert oder  ga  zunichte macht  in  zukünftigen  Spiele nicht mehr zu implementieren. Wer diesen Tropähen Wahn eingeführt hat der gehört  mit Honig   gefedert.
oder  einfach  selber versucht dem Wahn  zu entkommen


----------



## Worrel (27. Januar 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf den LootBox Simulator.


Gibt's doch schon:
I Can't Believe It's Not Gambling on Steam


----------



## Batze (27. Januar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Gibt's doch schon:
> I Can't Believe It's Not Gambling on Steam



Ich warte auf einen AAA LootBox Simulator.
Natürlich dann von einem Großem Studio und Wertung >80% bei Bugs wird gewartet mit der Wertung, könnte ja in 6 Monaten ein Patch kommen und so.
Der Rubel muss eben rollen und die Lobby muss bedient werden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Januar 2018)

Und der ist gar nicht so übel, eigentlich ganz unterhaltsam für eine Runde zwischendurch  

Genauso wie es eine DLC Verarsche gibt:  DLC Quest. Und wenn ich das da richtig sehe, gab es da auch ein Lootbox-Update.


----------



## xaan (27. Januar 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich warte auf einen AAA LootBox Simulator.
> Natürlich dann von einem Großem Studio und Wertung >80% bei Bugs wird gewartet mit der Wertung, könnte ja in 6 Monaten ein Patch kommen und so.
> Der Rubel muss eben rollen und die Lobby muss bedient werden.



Hearthstone? 

Alternativ Xenoblades Chronicles 2 für Switch. 

(Die haben tatsächlich eine Lootboxmechanik drin, ohne das Monetarisierungsmodell. Und obendrein sind die zufällig gezogenen Items dann auch noch an einen Charakter gebunden und können nur mit extrem seltenen und begrenzten Items transferiert werden. 100 Lootboxen aufgemacht, aber dein Tank hat nur Heileritems erhalten? Die du jetzt noch nicht mal deinem Heiler geben kannst? Pech. Mir absolut schleierhaft, wie dieser spielmechanische Totalausfall in der Spielepresse gut wegkommt, während Battlefront 2 für den selben Mist nur Prügel kriegt. Es scheint fast so als würde da mit zweierlei Maß gemessen werden.)


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (27. Januar 2018)

"...und mit ihrer hetzerischen Ausdrucksweise die Zuschauer in ihrem Hass auf EA weiter anstacheln würden. "

Das ist nicht nötig, afür sorgt Electronic Arse schon ganz alleine ! Ich gucke mir nie Videos von Youtubern an und trotzdem steht EA bei mir fast auf der gleichen stufe wie Drogenhändler und Zuhälter. Die Gier dürfte ohnehin grösser sein.

Ansonsten das übliche Geheule. Man stelle sich vor ein Autohersteller liefert Autos mit Lootbox Ausstattung und den wütenden Kunden wird gesagt "regt euch nicht so auf, daß demotiviert die einfachen Arbeiter bei den Zulieferern".

Das Gelächter wäre gross. Allerdings schon bei den Lootbox Zubehörversionen. Die Spieleindustrie ist offenbar noch lange nicht erwachsen und die unheiligen Bande mancher Magazine zur Industrie noch immer zu dicht.

Bei Lootbox Autos würde es wohl keine "Fachzeitschriften" geben, die solche dubiosen Zusatzgeschäfte, die im grunde auch noch das Produkt mindern als notwendig für das Überleben der Autoindustrie verkaufen würden.

Obwohl die Spieleindustrie weit mehr Gewinn macht (der auch noch stetig steigt und auch EA Jahr für Jahr vor den Investoren prahlt) passiert dort seltsamerweise genau das. Beispiel Gamepro ! Ein Gefälligkeitsartikel zur Leserumerziehung wie aus dem Bilderbuch !


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Januar 2018)

KSPilo schrieb:


> Das "Nach Strich und Faden die Kunden verarschen" für große Unternehmen eigendlich keine wirklichen Auswirkungen hat, zeigt doch der Diesel-Skandal von VW. VW ist mit ein paar Kratzern davongekommen, die mittlerweile jedoch schon wieder fast verheilt sind. Kunden vergessen schnell...und das weiß auch EA.



Also der Fall ist insofern anders, als das es die Kunden überhaupt gar nicht interessiert hat, denen ist zumeist schlicht egal wieviel Abgase ihr Auto in die Luft bläst, solange es nicht so schlimm ist wie in den 70ern und 80ern. Ob ihr Diesel nun ein wenig mehr Feinstaub raushaut als erlaubt, wo ohnehin der gesamte Kraftverkehr nur für ein Drittel dafür verantwortlich ist und der Großteil von den Reifen kommt und ein paar festgelegte Grenzwerte überschritten werden spielt doch für den Autokäufer keine Rolle. 
Die Autokäufer schauen vielleicht, was verbraucht der Wagen, bevor sie sich entscheiden aber nun wirklich nur sehr selten, wieviele Abgase stößt er aus. Deswegen verkauft sich Diesel ja auch nur so gut, da kommt man halt mit einer Tankfüllung 900 Kilometer, mit Benziner nur 500 Kilometer. Dafür sind Viele bereit die Nachteile von Diesel (schlecht im Winter, hohe Steuern) in Kauf zu nehmen, obwohl sie oftmals gar nicht die Kilometerleistung fahren, die einen Diesel lohnend macht. 

Aufgeregt haben sich ein paar Politiker und die Skandalschreier der Presse, die eben davon leben. Sicherlich ist es Betrug was VW gemacht hat und es ist richtig, dass die Verantwortlichen da auch mal für in den Knast wandern.


----------



## Wynn (27. Januar 2018)

Während dieser News wurden die Mikrotransaktionen für Monster Hunter World bekannt und Lootboxen für Ghost Recon Wildlands angekündigt

Ich habe einen Traum das ich ein Spiel kaufe und Addons Addon sind wie damals in den 90er oder bei Witcher 3. Das ein Spiel nicht Preorder Story Dlcs auf der DVD sind wie bei "From Ashes" bei Mass Effect 3.
Das man in der Fortzsetzung eines Spiels nicht den Bösewicht aus den DLC eines vorherigen Spiels nimmt wie bei Dragon Age Inquisation bei Dragon Age 2 Story Dlc. Das es nicht 1001 Versionen eines Spiels zu Release gibt mehr wie bei Watch Dogs.
Das Openworld Singelplayer Spiele weniger Hardcodet sind und und mehr modfreundlicher so wie bei Skyrim Classic und Fallout New Vegas und nicht so wie bei Skyrim Remastered und Fallout 4.
Das man bei einem Spiel nicht ein paar Monate warten muss bis alle Bugs gefixt sind nur weil der Publisher es entgegen des Wunsches der Entwickler zu früh raushaut - Negativbeispiele Arkham Knight und SWTOR.


----------



## Asuramaru (27. Januar 2018)

Mir egal ob Bioware davon betroffen ist,mein Hass und Boykott gegen EA hört damit nicht auf bis sie ihre Geldgier unter Kontrolle gebracht haben und ein vernünftiges Spiel auf den Markt gebracht haben.


----------



## golani79 (27. Januar 2018)

Hass? Finde ich immer leicht übertrieben, wenn es um so etwas wie Spiele geht.


----------



## DerGepard (28. Januar 2018)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Was ich mir von den  Spiele Entwickler erwarte , wäre auch  das diese endlich damit aufhören  das  Spiele "Design"  bzw.  zb die Gegenstände  nach dem Verkauf  nicht  zu verändern!  Das gemaule das zb diese oder  jene Waffe zu stark sei.. ist totale Blödsinn.



Nunja, wenngleich ich es ähnliche sehe, dass übermäßiges Patchen und Balancen nicht immer der Hit ist und nicht wenige Entwickler hier wirklich übertreiben, sehe ich es dennoch als Notwendig an, dass ein Entwickler die Möglichkeit hat, auch nach offiziellen Release das Spiel zu verbessern. Es sollte eben nur etwas Behutsamer geschehen oder nicht immer nach dem Motto "XY zu stark also nerfen....", wenn etwas zu stark ist, sollte man evtl. schauen ob nicht andere Sachen zu schwach sind oder ob die Masse an Spielern die Regeln evtl. nicht verstanden hat oder oder oder.... gibt da einige Lücken. Selbst in BF4 wo die Soldaten mit 20km/h+ Sprinten können und ein Scharfschützengewehr zu Release mit 420m/s die LANGSAMSTE aller Kugeln hatte, beschwerten sich Spieler darüber das die Recon-Klasse total OP ist...

Und ist man eben bei einen Kritischen Punkt dem man auch im BF1 CTE Reddit sehen kann: Es wird geflamed bis der Entwickler einlenkt. Nur wenige User im CTE Forum wollen tatsächlich das Spiel besser machen, die allermeisten wollen nur die für ihre Spielweise störenden Faktoren neutralisieren...



Cyberthom schrieb:


> Keiner käme auf die Idee  bei  Olympischen Spielen so ein Unsinn zu verzapfen, da  jeder die gleichen Nutzen  kann



Der Punkt ist eben, dass es durchaus immer wieder Passiert das einzelne Spielelemente besonders durch das notwendige Können um die berauschende Wirkung zu erhalten, andere Elemente außer Kraft setzen. Wer würde den gern einen Shooter spielen wenn Sturmgewehre auf allen Entfernungen allen anderen Waffen überlegen ist? Im Falle eines Battlefields würden dann immerhin drei weitere Klassen geradezu nutzlos sein und es gäbe nur noch eine "richtige" Spielweise. Auf dauer verliert sich somit Spannung, Anspruch, Vielfalt, aber es erscheint mir doch auch irgendwie Murks wenn Content dann dadurch komplett ungenutzt bleibt....



Cyberthom schrieb:


> , Und  wenn man Koridore  als Angreifer schlechter  durchschreiten kann ... ja dann  muss  man hinten  ein paar andere Waffen  einsetzen!  "Teamplay "   oder  eine andere Taktik einsetzen.  Aber kein Grund deshalb  da an den Waffen  im nachhinein  rumzupfuschen.



Das Verhältnis zwischen Angreifer und Verteidiger ist in der Regel eher unabhängig von Einzelnen Waffen.... ein wenig fehl am Platze 



Cyberthom schrieb:


> Das  hätten  sie vor dem Verkauf machen müssen. Wenn ZB die Railsguns  die selbe Reichweite  wie ein  Scharfschützen Gewehr  hätten   usw..
> Da für sind doch spätestens  die Betas noch  zulässig. Aber nach dem Verkauf  ist das für mich  Betrug an den Käufern. Ihre  Energie  die so verschwendet wird  hätten   diese Entwickler in neue  Karten  und Missionen , und oder   in Offline  Bot  Programmierung stecken sollen. Ich glaube das dies sich das ein großer Teil der Spieler  auch wünschen würde.



3D Entwickler (Animationen, Texturen) werden ganz gleich welche Arbeiten anstehen weiterhin hier tätig sein, sie haben also nichts mit den "Tweaks" zu tun die ein vereinfacht ausgedrückt, Gamepaly-Designer oder Programmierer tätigt zu tun. Während Level-Designer ebenso weiterhin ihre Karten basteln mit dem Assets welche die 3D Entwickler zusammengebastelt haben. Welche Waffen mit 25 oder 35 DMG dann über die Map fegen, wird dem Level-Designer herzlich wenig interessieren.... wenn kein neuer Content kommt, liegt das also eher daran dass das Entwicklerstudio schlicht kein Interesse daran hat welchen zu entwickeln.... gutes Beispiel: BF1: erster DLC 4 +2 Maps, zweiter DLC mit 6 Maps, dritter DLC mit lediglich 4 Maps, der letzte DLC, gar nur 3. Aber alle vier kosten Einzeln 14,99€ oder im Seasonpass je nach Angebot, regulär aber 60€, für gleiches Geld gabs bei BF4 immerhin Grundsätzlich 5 DLCs. Von den Unterschieden wie Waffen, Fahrzeuge usw. mal ganz zu schweigen..... Es ist weniger eine Frage der Ressourcen, sondern eher ob man überhaupt gewillt ist diese eben nicht für den nächsten Titel Einzusetzen. Ein paar Tweaks für die Balance sind da ein paar Minuten mit dem Texteditor....



Cyberthom schrieb:


> Auch würde  es schon helfen  wenn  die Serverauswahl   in Realistisch und Gematcht   unterteilt werden würde . Also  einmal  ist die Kugel, Positionsabfrage usw.  Realistisch und somit alle  Fähigkeiten komplett  Nutzbar  somit    Faire   und  für Gelegenheitsspieler eben  die Show



Matchmaking wird immer ein Thema sein, es sollte jedoch auch zum Spiel passen. Ein Spiel das zB mit Lediglich 5vs5 in einer Arena-Artigen Umgebung ausgetragen wird, profitiert wesentlich eher von einen Matchmaking, als zB ein 64 Spieler Sandbox Game, bei dem hinter jeden Server eine kleine Comunity steht. Lediglich mehrere Positionen in Form von Admins, Moderatoren und komplexere In-The-Round Systeme sind hier in der Lage, Spiellängen von 30min+ mit 32 bis zu 64 Spielern Passable und Fair zu balancieren. Etwas, was zB DICE in BF1 zerstört hat, aber bei BF4 durchaus ein paar wenige sehr sehr gute Server dadurch entstanden sind bishin zu Server-Comunities, die dann mehrere Server mit ähnlichen Setup gemanaged haben.

Unser 24h Metro 64er Server hatte damals auch ein paar Anpassungen erhalten als Beispielsweise der 64er Conquest. Gerade Spiele wie Battlefield leben unter anderem davon dass das Spiel eigentlich auch einen Anfänger den Freiraum gibt nicht nur mit blanken "Gunplay-Skill" seinen ehrfahrerenGegenspieler auszuschalten. Wenn natürlich das Gameplay immer mehr auf "Fast-Paced" fokusiert wird, hat man am Ende eben dass, was als Clusterfuck bezeichnet wird.


----------



## Worrel (28. Januar 2018)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Was ich mir von den  Spiele Entwickler erwarte , wäre auch  das diese endlich damit aufhören  das  Spiele "Design"  bzw.  zb die Gegenstände  nach dem Verkauf  nicht  zu verändern!  Das gemaule das zb diese oder  jene Waffe zu stark sei.. ist totale Blödsinn. Keiner käme auf die Idee  bei  Olympischen Spielen so ein Unsinn zu verzapfen, da  jeder die gleichen Nutzen  kann,


Ich glaube, dir ist da ein unpassendes "nicht" dazwischen gerutscht. 

Davon ab: Schau mal über den Tellerrand hinaus.

Da gibt es zB _Heroes of the Storm_. Dort spielt man auf einer Map einen von mehreren Dutzend Helden. Standardmäßig treten 5 verschiedene Helden gegeneinander an. Den gewählten Helden behält man bis zum Ende der Partie.
Es gibt meistens 3 Wege bis zur gegnerischen Basis. Diese zu zerstören, ist Ziel der Partie. alle ~15 Sekunden(?) wird in der Basis ein Trupp NPC Kanonenfutter pro Weg Richtung Gegnerbasis geschickt.
Auf dem Weg sind 2 Verteidigungsanlagen pro Team, für deren Zerstörung man Helden braucht.

Nun gibt es die unterschiedlichsten Helden mit sehr unterschiedlichen Fähigkeiten.
zB gibt es einen, der einen verteidigenden Turm deaktivieren kann, so daß man den unbeschadet zerstören könnte.
Und einen, der sich mit jeder Standard Attacke selbst heilt und so viele Map Objectives alleine bestreiten kann.
Und Heiler, die am besten nicht alleine losziehen, da sie ja Mitspieler brauchen, die sie heilen können.
Und Spezialisten, die Bomben aufstellen und zum richtigen Zeitpunkt zünden müssen.
Und andere, die Gegner zB in Richtung der Bomben ziehen oder schubsen können. 
Wieder andere verstärken Mitspieler und NPC Charaktere und sind daher am stärksten, wenn sie mit einem Haufen davon um sich rum ankommen.

Zudem kann man während dem Spiel des öfteren Leveln und dabei aus drei verschiedenen Upgrades wählen.

All das muß jedoch so balanciert sein, daß nicht beispielsweise die Kombination aus Held 12 und 23 eine total unbewältigbare Kombination darstellt.
Und wenn sich sowas eben erst nachher rausstellt, dann muß man eben nachpatchen.

Dann gibt es ab und zu neue Maps und Helden.
Für die gilt dasselbe: Es muß verhindert werden, daß irgendeine Kombination OP ist (zB ein Held durch höhere Geschwindigkeiten _wesentlich _schneller die Münzen einsammeln kann) und Millionen Spieler spielen wesentlich mehr Kombinationen als vielleicht 50 Tester in der Spielefirma.

Sicher: Ungleichgewichte *sollten *in Beta Tests & Co herausgefunden werden - aber ab und zu rutscht doch mal was bis in den Live Release, das ist bei dem Grad an Komplexität gar nicht zu verhindern.


----------



## suggysug (28. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> ..Abgase VW..


Sehe ich  auch so.
Wer profitiert vom Thema? Länder wie Amerika die mit ihren Drecksschleudern X mal mehr die Luft verpesten wie unsere Autos und da war auch der Skandal am größten.

Das sich in Deutschland Leute aufregen ist fast schon normal. 
Die Dichte an Gut-Menschen ist hier so eng das man (oder zumindest ich) sie in ihrer Meinung nicht mehr ernst nehmen kann.


----------



## Cyberthom (28. Januar 2018)

Ja kann ich alles nachvollziehen.. Aber  für solche dinge sollten die Beta Versionen   ja da sein  um einen Feinschliff  zu machen   
Die Probleme dann die im Spiel bleiben wie für einige OP Objekte etc.  Sind ja letztendlich für alle..  Hat mich noch nie gestört das einer ne Waffe hat die noch stärker ist, oder  mit der man weiter schießen kann.  Ich kann diese mir ja auch  mal holen, wenn ich das will. Was aber bezogen auf die Lootboxen aber eher lästig ist und zum Glückspiel mutiert. Und das stört mich eben viel mehr. Aber zu jammern das die Waffe die man nicht Nutzen will oder noch nicht nutzen kann finde ich persönlich eben total unpassend Es sei denn die, die diese Nutzen haben diese Unfaire erworben.
Beispiel: Battlefront2  da Spielen viele (nicht alle)  gegen mein Team  die haben alle 3 Karten auf Lila  also Vollausstattung. Gegen die kommt man kaum an wenn man nur die hälfte der Karten hat und diese auch nur mit 2 Balken nutzen kann. Kein Problem die besiegt man aber auch..  Was Nervt man selbst bekommt  diese Kartenaufrüstung nicht das ist wieder Unfaire, wie ich finde! 

Auch  das Spiel an sich  fühlt sich wie getürkt an. Glaube kaum das Momentan ein Spiel auf dem Markt ist, das eine echte Olympische   Wettkampf Simmulation ´sein könnte ( Wenn man bedenkt das selbst da ja auch oft Gedopt wird 

Von  daher kaufe ich nur noch,  Offline Spiele  so viele wie möglich .. und wenn Möglich auch auf Disk da  kann man auch zur Not ein verschlimmbessertes  Spiel einfach Löschen und Offline von Disk  neu Installieren und 
Offline bleiben.


----------



## shadow1283 (15. Februar 2018)

*jop*



Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Tja, mit gefangen, mit gehangen.



Sehe ich genauso...
Jede Entscheidung die ein Manager in einem Unternehmen trifft hat am Ende positive oder negative Auswirkungen auf den Mitarbeiter im Unternehmen in dem Fall dem Entwickler/Programierer. So läuft es nun mal im Business.

Tut mir der einzelne Leid? Ja durchaus. Nach außen hin interessiert das jedoch nicht! EA ritt als Unternehmen auf und nicht als Entwickler Lieschen Müller.


----------



## Worrel (15. Februar 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Die Dichte an Gut-Menschen ist hier so eng das man (oder zumindest ich) sie in ihrer Meinung nicht mehr ernst nehmen kann.


Praktischerweise sieht das für die Schlecht-Menschen genauso aus.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Februar 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Das sich in Deutschland Leute aufregen ist fast schon normal.
> Die Dichte an Gut-Menschen ist hier so eng das man (oder zumindest ich) sie in ihrer Meinung nicht mehr ernst nehmen kann.



jetzt darf man sich nicht mal mehr über offensichtlichen betrug "aufregen"?
merkwürdig. und wird sonst nicht immer behauptet, dass der konsumgestörte und obrigkeitshörige deutsche alles als gegeben hinnimmt und sich über nichts beschwert. ja, was denn nun?

außerdem wurde die geschichte imo nicht mal genug skandalisiert: eigentlich müssten sich gerade die nicht-direkt-betroffenen noch viel mehr aufregen. denn auch sie bezahlen die milliarden-schweren dieselsubventionen mit und haben bzw hatten letztendlich nichts davon. ohne den betrug hätte der diesel in europa niemals die marktstellung erreicht, die er heute hat. und in den usa hätten diesel niemals einen fuß in die tür bekommen. und darüber soll man sich nicht "aufregen" dürfen? komische welt.

(was der diesel-skandal mit der verweigerung insbesondere deutscher hersteller im hinblick auf die entwicklung alternativer antriebe zu tun hat, darauf will ich an der stelle mal gar nicht dezidiert eingehen. aber eigentlich muss man nur 1 und 1 zusammenzählen.)


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Februar 2018)

Ähm was? Der Dieselmotor begann bereits in den 80ern stark an Popularität zu gewinnen und fand seine große Verbreitung in Pkw in den 90ern. Lange vor Dieselfiltern oder Feinstaubdiskussion.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Februar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soso...


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Februar 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo habe ich unrecht? Solche Tabellen muss man in Relation auch lesen können. 1980 gab es im Jahr gerade einmal 500.000 Diesel Pkw in Deutschland, heute sind es pro Jahr 2,7 Millionen neue. Ich schrieb, Diesel gewann ab den 80ern an Popularität deine Grafik zeigt das ab den 90ern stark wachsende Interesse deutlich. Und selbst im Jahr 2000 oder gar 2005 fand die Diskussion kaum statt.

Interessant ist diese Tabelle, wo man gut die Spitzen sehen kann: https://de.statista.com/statistik/d...age/produktion-von-diesel-pkw-in-deutschland/
Von 1990 bis 2000 hat sich die Produktion verdreifacht und danach ist sie nur noch um ca. ein weiteres Drittel gestiegen.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Februar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wo habe ich unrecht?



äh was? 
bis ende der 1990er jahre spielten diesel bei neuzulassungen kaum eine rolle.
wenn du da nicht selbst siehst, wo du unrecht hast, kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. sorry. 
alles weitere dazu (falls nötig) bitte im thread zum thema.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Februar 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> äh was?
> bis ende der 1990er jahre spielten diesel bei neuzulassungen kaum eine rolle.
> wenn du da nicht selbst siehst, wo du unrecht hast, kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. sorry.
> alles weitere dazu (falls nötig) bitte im thread zum thema.



Was nicht stimmt, siehe meinen editierten Post. In den 90ern begann der riesige Diesel-Boom.


----------



## suggysug (16. Februar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Praktischerweise sieht das für die Schlecht-Menschen genauso aus.



Ich bevorzuge eher den Mittelweg.



Bonkic schrieb:


> jetzt darf man sich nicht mal mehr über offensichtlichen betrug "aufregen"?
> merkwürdig. und wird sonst nicht immer behauptet, dass der konsumgestörte und obrigkeitshörige deutsche alles als gegeben hinnimmt und sich über nichts beschwert. ja, was denn nun?
> 
> außerdem wurde die geschichte imo nicht mal genug skandalisiert: eigentlich müssten sich gerade die nicht-direkt-betroffenen noch viel mehr aufregen. denn auch sie bezahlen die milliarden-schweren dieselsubventionen mit und haben bzw hatten letztendlich nichts davon. ohne den betrug hätte der diesel in europa niemals die marktstellung erreicht, die er heute hat. und in den usa hätten diesel niemals einen fuß in die tür bekommen. und darüber soll man sich nicht "aufregen" dürfen? komische welt.
> ...


Natürlich darfst du das. Hab ich ja auch so nicht widersprochen.
Nur die Naivität dahinter ist mir Schleierhaft. (Nicht bei dir persönlich sondern im Allgemeinen.)

Wie ich schon sagte, wer profitiert vom Skandal? Auf jeden Fall nicht die Leute in Deutschland. Im Gegenteil, rechtlich gesehen haben Deutsche die einen Diesel fahren zuwenig Steuern gezahlt. (unbeabsichtigt)
Genauso wie der Irrglaube das nur unsere Deutschen Fahrzeughersteller diese Praktiken anwenden.
Kurz nach den Skandal hab ich in einer Wirtschaftzeitschrift einen Manager aus Italien tönen hören das sowas in Italien nicht passieren könne. 3 Wochen später war Fiat-Chrysler ebenfalls verdächtigt des Betrugs.

Die Dieseldebatte ist seit jeher ein Versprechen die die Politik auf biegen und brechen versucht zu erzwingen. Sich jetzt zu verschanzen um die Schuld auf die Autoindustrie abzuwälzen (Und sich auch von der Verantwortung zu drücken) ist also ziemlich typisch für die aktuelle politische Situation.
Genauso wie bei den Feinstaub was sich erst jetzt als immer größeres Problem anbahnt.
Aber da ist es auch nicht anders,....


----------



## suggysug (16. Februar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wo habe ich unrecht? Solche Tabellen muss man in Relation auch lesen können. 1980 gab es im Jahr gerade einmal 500.000 Diesel Pkw in Deutschland, heute sind es pro Jahr 2,7 Millionen neue. Ich schrieb, Diesel gewann ab den 80ern an Popularität deine Grafik zeigt das ab den 90ern stark wachsende Interesse deutlich. Und selbst im Jahr 2000 oder gar 2005 fand die Diskussion kaum statt.
> 
> Interessant ist diese Tabelle, wo man gut die Spitzen sehen kann: https://de.statista.com/statistik/d...age/produktion-von-diesel-pkw-in-deutschland/
> Von 1990 bis 2000 hat sich die Produktion verdreifacht und danach ist sie nur noch um ca. ein weiteres Drittel gestiegen.



Guter Link einen Punkt muss man da in dem Link ansprechen: "Im Jahr 2016 soll der Verbrauch der Diesel-Pkw bei *4,8 Litern* auf 100 Kilometer gelegen haben. Im Jahr 2006 lag dieser Wert noch bei 6,5 Litern auf 100 Kilometer." 
Ich hatte letztes Jahr erst einen Golf Diesel vom Sixt und dachte mir Top! Null Verbrauch.
Aber bei normaler Fahrt war ich trotzdem bei 5,5-6 Liter. Aber 4,8 Liter oder weniger? Klar wenn ich ultra Sparsam gefahren bin am besten auf einer Autobahn oder Bundesstraße mit Tempomat wo man kaum bremsen/beschleunigen muss, aber nicht bei einer normalen Fahrt.

Jetzt war es ein neuer, kleiner, leichter und sehr sparsamer Golf mit 1 Liter Motor. Die meisten Diesel auf der Straße  sind deutlich größer, schwerer, stärker und vor allem älter. Wie also mutmasst man so einen Durchschnittsverbrauch von 4,8 Liter vor paar Jahren und 6,5 Liter vor 12 Jahren Oo.

Auch das (Verbrauch) ist eine Debatte wo man sehr naiv sein muss um solchen Angaben zu glauben.

(Hybrid könnte den Unterschied in Verbrauch  machen ist aber lange noch nicht angekommen so wie sich das die ein oder anderen Menschen wünschen. Selbst da würde ich mit den Angaben eher skeptisch sein.)


----------



## Worrel (16. Februar 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge eher den Mittelweg.


Ach, deswegen stellst du die "Gut-Menschen" als Feindbilder auf? Verstehe.


----------



## suggysug (16. Februar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ach, deswegen stellst du die "Gut-Menschen" als Feindbilder auf? Verstehe.



Hab ich das? Oder interpretierst du dir grade was rein? Aber Bitte ich Zitiere mich gerne selber:


suggysug schrieb:


> Die Dichte an Gut-Menschen ist hier so eng das man (oder zumindest ich) sie in ihrer Meinung nicht mehr ernst nehmen kann.


Wo soll der Part sein das sie für mich ein Feindbild darstellt? Weil ich schreibe das ich sie nicht ernst nehmen kann ist im Umkehrschluss gleich Feind? Interessant .


----------



## Batze (16. Februar 2018)

Politik, egal wer angefangen hat mit Gut Menschen und anderen Menschen, hier bitte rauslassen. Gehört in diesen Thread gar nicht rein..Danke.


----------



## Worrel (16. Februar 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Hab ich das? Oder interpretierst du dir grade was rein? Aber Bitte ich Zitiere mich gerne selber:
> 
> Wo soll der Part sein das sie für mich ein Feindbild darstellt? Weil ich schreibe das ich sie nicht ernst nehmen kann ist im Umkehrschluss gleich Feind? Interessant .


a) Feindbild und Feind sind nicht umsonst zwei verschiedene Worte.
b) Wenn du Menschen als <_Begriff_> gruppierst und dann sagst, daß du sie nicht ernstnehmen kannst, ist das ein Feindbild.
c) Selbst, wenn es keins wäre, ist die Ablehnung von dieser Gruppe - ohne eine Ablehnung der Gegengruppe - ein Beweis dafür, daß du dich nicht auf einem "Mittelweg" befindest.
d) Wenn es viele Menschen gibt, die eine bestimmte Meinung vertreten, könnte das unter Umständen daran liegen, daß die Idee hinter diesen Meinungen durchaus ernst zu nehmen ist.
e) Ein Umkehrschluß ist was anderes. In diesem Beispiel müßte man für einen Umkehrschluß annehmen, daß die "Gut-Menschen" ernst zu nehmen sind und daraus herleiten, daß eben gerade das nicht möglich ist.


----------



## suggysug (16. Februar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> a) Feindbild und Feind sind nicht umsonst zwei verschiedene Worte.
> b) Wenn du Menschen als <_Begriff_> gruppierst und dann sagst, daß du sie nicht ernstnehmen kannst, ist das ein Feindbild.
> c) Selbst, wenn es keins wäre, ist die Ablehnung von dieser Gruppe - ohne eine Ablehnung der Gegengruppe - ein Beweis dafür, daß du dich nicht auf einem "Mittelweg" befindest.
> d) Wenn es viele Menschen gibt, die eine bestimmte Meinung vertreten, könnte das unter Umständen daran liegen, daß die Idee hinter diesen Meinungen durchaus ernst zu nehmen ist.
> e) Ein Umkehrschluß ist was anderes. In diesem Beispiel müßte man für einen Umkehrschluß annehmen, daß die "Gut-Menschen" ernst zu nehmen sind und daraus herleiten, daß eben gerade das nicht möglich ist.



Aha.
Und was mach dich so sicher das ich mit der "Gegengruppe" nicht ähnlich verfahre? Weil ich es nicht extra erwähnt habe? Keine Sorge mach ich wenn es relevant werden sollte.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Februar 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Guter Link einen Punkt muss man da in dem Link ansprechen: "Im Jahr 2016 soll der Verbrauch der Diesel-Pkw bei *4,8 Litern* auf 100 Kilometer gelegen haben. Im Jahr 2006 lag dieser Wert noch bei 6,5 Litern auf 100 Kilometer."
> Ich hatte letztes Jahr erst einen Golf Diesel vom Sixt und dachte mir Top! Null Verbrauch.
> Aber bei normaler Fahrt war ich trotzdem bei 5,5-6 Liter. Aber 4,8 Liter oder weniger? Klar wenn ich ultra Sparsam gefahren bin am besten auf einer Autobahn oder Bundesstraße mit Tempomat wo man kaum bremsen/beschleunigen muss, aber nicht bei einer normalen Fahrt.
> 
> ...



Ich denke, das sind schlicht die Angaben der Hersteller und die geben ja immer die Minimalstwerte aus dem eigenen Testcenter an. 
Ich fahre mit meinem alten Opel Benziner auch sehr sparsam, es reicht aber ja schon jetzt im Winter Klima und Sitzheizung hochzudrehen und der Verbrauch steigt oder wenn ich nur Ortschaft fahre, dann komme ich 200 Kilometer weniger weit als Autobahn (400 im Ort mit Kurzstrecken zu 600 auf Autobahn bei ca. 160 Sachen). 

Und meiner Erfahrung nach sind gerade VW (Audi) Motoren die sparsamsten in ihrer jeweiligen Klasse, wo die anderen Hersteller immer ein paar Jahre hinterherhängen. Von daher finde ich das VW-Bashing schon ein wenig übertrieben, denn bessere Motoren wird man kaum finden. (Sage ich als jemand der seit Jahren keinen VW mehr gefahren hat und alleine wegen der Optik andere Marken bevorzugt).


----------



## suggysug (17. Februar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich denke, das sind schlicht die Angaben der Hersteller und die geben ja immer die Minimalstwerte aus dem eigenen Testcenter an.
> Ich fahre mit meinem alten Opel Benziner auch sehr sparsam, es reicht aber ja schon jetzt im Winter Klima und Sitzheizung hochzudrehen und der Verbrauch steigt oder wenn ich nur Ortschaft fahre, dann komme ich 200 Kilometer weniger weit als Autobahn (400 im Ort mit Kurzstrecken zu 600 auf Autobahn bei ca. 160 Sachen).
> 
> Und meiner Erfahrung nach sind gerade VW (Audi) Motoren die sparsamsten in ihrer jeweiligen Klasse, wo die anderen Hersteller immer ein paar Jahre hinterherhängen. Von daher finde ich das VW-Bashing schon ein wenig übertrieben, denn bessere Motoren wird man kaum finden. (Sage ich als jemand der seit Jahren keinen VW mehr gefahren hat und alleine wegen der Optik andere Marken bevorzugt).



Hab's nur angemerkt der VW den ich da gefahren hab war ja auch nur geliehen, selber bevorzugt ich eher Mercedes. An sich ist mir der Spritverbrauch eher sekundär wichtig.  (Sonst würde ich vermutlich auch kein 12-20 Liter saufenden V8 fahren. ^^)

Aber ja was Verbrauch und Alltagstauglichkeit fürs kleine Geld angeht ist VW top.


----------

